# Any Car Salesman here?



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Do any of you guys work as a saleman for a dealership?


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

I do mate, there's a couple of other guys on here too - can't think of any usernames off the top of my head, but I'm sure they'll be along soon

How can I help?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

dont think any salesmen will be on DW at mo, they'll all be on their sunbeds


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi tom, just wanted to know a few things. Basically im looking at getting into car sales im currently a salesman for in car entertainment and i love selling but im 18 and i need to start climbing the ladder a bit higher. what sort of education do dealerships require and how hard is it to reach dealerships such a Porsche Ferrari ect ect i know im not going to be applying there any time soon just thinking if thats a possibility if i have no degree.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

no degrees necessary Luke. Dealership salesmen are a very itinerant lot and are constantly coming and going. It's well worth banging off a few spec letters and sending them off to a few dealerships,even if you end up with a franchise you dont fancy,its a stepping stone,word of mouth travels fast in the motor trade,you'll soon hear of any prestige franchise jobs going. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

We're doing pretty well here as a dealer, and none of our sales staff, including me, have degrees. +1 to what Herbieacious said - ping off a few CVs, but I found the best thing you can do is actually call in and see people - have a chat with people on the reception desks and sales team and find out what's going on, leave CVs with them AFTER talking to them - don't just hand them out and say 'can you give me a call'. This will also give you a change to gauge whether it's somewhere you want to work and with people you'd want to work with. 

Being politely persistent is a quality you'll be expected to have, or learn very quickly at any rate, so keep on it.

And we're not all thieving conniving bar stewards that we're made out to be! A lot are, yes, but the nicest ones aren't :thumb:

Good luck with it all mate, I hope it's all going well where you are. Keep us all up to speed with how your progress is going.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Working for "prestige" brands isn't neccesarily all it's cracked up to, you can make more money excelling at selling "volume" cars than prestige, and not have the crippling company car tax bill - you will find after working in the trade for a bit a car becomes a mode of transport, i can't remember the last car i was excited about having a spin in (and we've had porche's, astons, etc as trade ins). A bit like detailing in that respect! 

The good thing is if you've worked in retail, you're 20 years in front of the motor trade, even the trendiest brands are still stuck in the 80's when you look under the surface.....

It can be hard to break into it, it's a very insestuous trade - when someone leaves one place invariably they all just shuffle around between dealers, and they all seem to want experience.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ that is what I had to learn with my little business...

I was buying cars that I liked....not ones that would sell quickly...

Cars, to most people, are something to get them from A to B...

:thumb:


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Frothey said:


> Working for "prestige" brands isn't neccesarily all it's cracked up to, you can make more money excelling at selling "volume" cars than prestige, and not have the crippling company car tax bill - you will find after working in the trade for a bit a car becomes a mode of transport, i can't remember the last car i was excited about having a spin in (and we've had porche's, astons, etc as trade ins). A bit like detailing in that respect!


Very true that - I work on the Marsh Barton Estate in Exeter - one of the largest retail estates in Europe for Car Retail - we have a Ferrari Dealer here on the estate that sell 1-2 cars per month - the boredom between customers must be horrific!

We used to have a Bentley dealer down here too, but they went pop some time ago, and the site keeps changing hands.

The motor trade certainly can be very incestuous - working on an estate like Marsh Barton you get to hear about who's gone where, how they're getting on, etc etc. Fortunately I haven't been there, and we've just taken on a new guy with new previous motor trade experience - some dealers will like this as there's no 'bad habits' to bring to the job.

If at all possible, a place with low staff turnover is a good place to work, but getting in will be really tricky for that very reason.

Don't forget it's not only cars you'll be selling, but accessories (which it sounds like you're already familiar with) but finance and insurance products, as well as moving the forecourt round, appraising customer cars, marketing, customer relations - you're basically running your own business - but this is the reason why you can do so well with it, and why I love getting up (almost!) every morning and working 7 days a week.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Tom you advice about going down to have a chat is pretty much what i come on here to find out who is the best person to ask for when intering the dealers but you have answered that for me. I know a fair amount about what will be happening in the future regarding main dealers and the in car tech which i hope will help me. 
Iv just been looking my local motor group (marshall) and the ford dealer is after a salesman ill pop down there in my work clothes (suit trousers and shirt and shoes) and have a chat with a CV. What would be the best time to go as i dont wanna turn up monday morning when everyone is running round busy lol.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

No such thing as a bad (or good!) time, avoid first thing in the morning, especially Mondays, but any other time you'll be fine - see if the sales manager is free, but if not have a chat with the sales team and the aftersales/service staff that are around on the front desk - they should be willing to help, as long as they've not got customers coming out their ears.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Who do you work for Tom? I did a car for carrs a couple of years ago, the only busy people were the techs!



luke123 said:


> I know a fair amount about what will be happening in the future regarding main dealers and the in car tech which i hope will help me


how do you know? I'm sure a lot of manufacturers would love to talk to you lol!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have been in the industry for 20+ years, last ten working in training / development of dealerships so reasonably well qualified to give you some pointers.

At your age you will struggle to get your foot in the door, if for no other reason than insurance - I cannot recall EVER seeing a salesperson in the industry under the age of 20.

Some sites work with meeter / greeters and this can sometimes be a way in, another decent way in is to get a position as a service advisor, allows you to get in to the industry and learn about it.

Its a lot easier to get a position in a dealership if you already work there in another role

With regard to prestige brands - often not all its cracked up to be. Spent some time working a Brand Manager at a MINI site on Wednesday, he had just spent thrre months working at a Porsche site, said the money was superb but the working environment was chronic, was glad to be back at MINI where he said he actually enjoyed the work


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

What dealership do you work at Tom ?


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

I work at a Suzuki Dealer in Exeter - Tracks. Working today, but it's v.quiet. Anyone got any cheap Jimny's for sale?!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, loads - I'll swap them for cheap diesel rav4's :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Being on the side lines ( as a valeter ) a lot that has already been said will see you in good stead.
On the age front, there have been 3 main dealers ive been at that have had 18 year olds as salesmen, all have been very good at what they do and as they are "hungry" for the sale they wrk exceptionally hard.
I know one which was a mechanic at VW is now there top salesmen and has been for quite a number of months now.
Seemed he had the gift of the gab rather than gifetd with spanners but he had the advantage of already being there so on this caes it doesnt really count.
I had been offered in the past to take on a sales role but wouldnt do it personaly, not my bag.
If your already in the sales market, other than learning the ropes I:E paperwaork, how the garage likes to opperate etc your almost there.
Be polite, dont get knocked back,, be whitty with your banter and get your CV in.
Not the best time in the mornings as typically, most dealers have a team pep talk until 
10am ish, so anytime after 11am should be fine.
Dont expect a company car and if asked just say your quite content using your own if thats what it takes.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Some really good advice here guys you have all been helpful just gptta get the currage to go do it now, As im really happy with my job at the moment but that would take me anywhere in life plus i need more of a challenge  and more money hopefully,

I know salesman are on a basic salary and the rest is commision how does it work what do you guys get your commision on most? the car or the upsales?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

depends on the dealership, the commision structure and how much discount you give off the car (which often you don't have a choice). the price of the car has nothing to do with how much you'll earn on it. if you have a business manager then it'll go car most, then paint protection (whichever you use) then accessories - unless you sell an awful lot of accessories! Some marques incorporate some accessories into packs that get ordered on the car, so you don't make anything on them, but may get some form of "points" bonus from the manufacturer. If you don't have a business manager, then you can earn from finance and insurance sales. you'll also earn much more out of used cars than new if you are good at your job.

Just remember most salesman will brag about their march/september sales/salary - you want to find out what they earnt in december and july..... unless they are good with managing their delivery times. They all bulls**t about how many cars they sell as well, especially at training meetings, but that's no different to any kind of salesman!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

just learn to become a lounge lizard, and you're done, if not, become an estate agent, same qualifications required ..

You will earn your money with the dealers incentives, such as selling finance, gap, paint prtection ( cough ) stuff like that makes the dealers more money..


----------

